# Douglas has epilepsy



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

So the scariest thing I've ever experienced happened last night. 

My tiny boy had a seizure. Grand mal. He was sitting on my grandpa's lap getting some cuddles and all of a sudden he got stiff, started shaking, clenching his teeth, drooling, etc. I held him through it, it looked like my boy might die even though I knew that the signs pointed to a seizure. It was awful.

I took him in ASAP today. He had another weird event earlier in the week that turns out was probably also a minor seizure. 

Vet has prescribed phenobarbitol. He gets bloodwork in five weeks to see how his body is handling the drug.

Anyone else have epileptic chis? Any tips?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, yes my Bella has epilepsy she was diagnosed about six weeks ago. Bella is averaging about one fit a month at the moment so my Vet is reluctant to start her on any medication yet. His explanation for this is that the medication does not come without its own problems of lifelong use and monitoring. He says if her fits become more frequent he will reconsider. I cannot give you any tips for handling this at the moment as it's still all new to me 😥


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't have any info or advise to give you. But, I wanted to let you know my thoughts are prayers are with you and Douglas as you work through this.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes- the meds do have some icky side effects for sure- my vet said since he had two in three days and probably more when I was not home, he needed to start the med.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear Douglas is having seizures, what a scary thing to go through. Poor guy! Lola had a seizure once, foaming at the mouth, due to low blood sugar as a pup and I thought we were gonna lose her on the way to the emergency vet, one of the worst nights ever. 
But at least he has a great momma taking care of him! Please keep us posted on his progress and response to the phenobarbital. Praying for him!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind thoughts 

So far he's responding well to the medication. The pill pockets STINK though. They're just awful. I think I will have to try a different flavor next time because they are so disgusting. But he can't have chicken on a daily basis (allergy) so they have to not have chicken.

He has not had any more seizures. So that's good. And no sleepiness or other side effects yet.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a little peanut butter with the pill in it. Dog licks it right off the spoon! I have Emmie, who has atypical "focal" epilepsy. Basically she 'sees' things that are not there and has panic attacks as if someone/thing is chasing her. She takes pheno and potassium bromide and does well.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay, this may be a very random response, but my chi doesn't have epilepsy, but my daughter does! Started when she was 8 with a grand mal seizure landing her in the hospital. She is now 20 and controlled with meds, although we have had break through seizures here and there. She is away at college on a cheer scholarship and leads an amazing life, after many many years of getting the meds right. Point being, when she was first diagnosed I told her how one of my best childhood friend's chihuahua had epilepsy and how much I loved that dog! And that was many many years ago before I loved chis, or even small dogs for that matter! Anyway, I feel your fear for your little pup, but it will all work out and you and your baby are in
My thoughts and prayers!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that's terrible to go through. The cat we used to have had seizures due to a toxoplasmosis infection as a kitten, which rarely ever causes problems like that in cats. We think she must've been the runt of the litter or something. Even when the infection was gone, though, she still had seizures, so she had to stay on the phenobarbital for the rest of her life. 
We were able to eventually get her to be completely seizure free with the phenobarbital, as long as she didn't miss a dose. However, even if she missed one, she often had a seizure. 
But the phenobarbital worked well to control them.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Still no bad side effects. We went for a nice walk today and he had fun.

I did some pill pocket research and all of them have chicken in them- even the peanut butter flavor?! How odd. So the gross ones it is I guess.

Peanut butter won't do it. He's too smart.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He's doing really good today, just an update.

He has been a pro about his medication, he takes it without hesitation every time. He's such a good boy.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He's had two seizures in the past 24 hours unfortunately. 

One was a focal. He was in his car seat and falling against the edges, lethargic, and really out of it. 

The other I believe was another grand mal. I woke up in the middle of the night with a tummy ache and he was experiencing something similar to the aftermath of his first seizure. He was flat on his side, mostly unresponsive, and it took him a while to "come back". I didn't actually see it though.

I did call the vet, as they said to call every time he seizes, but the drug isn't concentrated in his system yet so it's expected to happen frequently still.

Huly, or anyone else, do you know of a good, safe supplement (holistic please!) to support liver function, or one to support brain function? Can't interfere with the phenobarbitol.

He currently takes green lipped mussel and fish oil every day.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

OH, and does anyone have any thoughts on a tag that says "needs meds" on it?

I'm going to be updating his and Alli's normal ID tags, definitely doing Doug's, and I want to make sure it says something on it about his health.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have Liquid Hepato a formula that helps normal liver function. Unforunately, I really have been lax in regular dosing. Emmies Alkaline Phosphotase test is way, way, up. In the 8000 range. All other liver tests are normal. Vet is not worried about it. As long as the other liver blood tests are normal, she says don't worry. She has been taking phenobarbital for at least 3-4 years now. Also takes potassium bromide. (ask your vet about adding this---it made so much good improvement for her focal seizures.) It also able me to reduce the pheno in 1/2.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

ALright thanks for the info- I'll do a bit of research on it. 

My poor boy is really tired today, seems really lethargic.  And true to the time of year his skin is all kinds of sad. He's patchy and flaky. Poor poor baby. I love my baby and I want him to be ok and it breaks my heart to not be able to do anything. I know I am doing all I can but it still hurts me.


----------

